# Rinker V170 to bass boat?



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

So there she has sat for many a year, a Rinker V170 with a Mercury 70. I finally got the guts to ask the farmer what his plans are for it. Turns out it is his step son's real dad's boat. Said step son said "ummm it just sits there and I am pretty sure he will just give it to you."

So, if this happens I am going bug you guys to death. I have a canoe and never had a boat. I know I may end up over my head, but she has a solid hull, the transom seemed solid (as far as I can tell, it will need more inspection) and the price may be right lol!

All the interior stuff, seats, pads, old flooring, will have to be trashed. The Mercury 70? Who knows! But I know this will be my best chance at a boat in the foreseeable future.

I found this thread on a tri-hull to bass boat conversion and I think I can do the same for the V-Hull Rinker. http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22025


















So talk me out of it or cheer me on.... I'm ready!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Its almost assuredly rotten. Meaning the floors and transom. The motor and trailer might be salvageable. The glass looks good, someone might be able to use that. Maybe some other parts off the hull. I'd be willing to be the things waterlogged though. Transoms rot from the bottom up. Take a 1/4 drill bit to the inside of the transom, down low. Be careful not to go all the way through. See what comes out. I'm guessing that wood is going to look like coffee grounds  if its dry wood, plug with epoxy and do the free boat shuffle! Otherwise, It may float, but it won't be safe. I'd be interested in the motor maybe. I have a '78 70 HP and might be able to use some parts. Especially the prop and the cowling. Let me know, I could take a look a look at it with you and see whats what.

What kind of tow vehicle you have? That thing will be super heavy especially if waterlogged.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Its almost assuredly rotten. Meaning the floors and transom. The motor and trailer might be salvageable. The glass looks good, someone might be able to use that. Maybe some other parts off the hull. I'd be willing to be the things waterlogged though. Transoms rot from the bottom up. Take a 1/4 drill bit to the inside of the transom, down low. Be careful not to go all the way through. See what comes out. I'm guessing that wood is going to look like coffee grounds  if its dry wood, plug with epoxy and do the free boat shuffle! Otherwise, It may float, but it won't be safe. I'd be interested in the motor maybe. I have a '78 70 HP and might be able to use some parts. Especially the prop and the cowling. Let me know, I could take a look a look at it with you and see whats what.
> 
> What kind of tow vehicle you have? That thing will be super heavy especially if waterlogged.


I have seen transom repair videos on Youtube and I am positive the floor will need replaced. Is this possible?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Photog said:


> I have seen transom repair videos on Youtube and I am positive the floor will need replaced. Is this possible?


Absolutely possible as long as its not gashed or bashed. Cheap? No. Time consuming and labor intensive? Yes. Iboats.com and check out the restoration forum to get a better idea of what it takes.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Absolutely possible as long as its not gashed or bashed. Cheap? No. Time consuming and labor intensive? Yes. Iboats.com and check out the restoration forum to get a better idea of what it takes.


Thanks MB. I'm not ready to give up yet. But who knows lol


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I have seen those guys pull the whole top off and rebuild the whole bottom and decks That's a lot of work and time consuming but when they got done they had a "newer" boat. Need to have it inside to keep your work from getting out in the elements. Iboats.com has alot for sure.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

If you think that the experience of "building" your own boat will be enjoyable, then go for it... The initial cost is definitely right (free), so there's no pressure to make something of it right away -- you can restore it at your own pace, or even junk it if you have a change of heart later!

Like others have said, it will be very tedious and time consuming. Unless you're retired and have a bunch of free time to spend on it, it will be a very slow process. The cost of materials (if done right, with longevity/durability in mind) will likely exceed any resale value you might get later on... But it will be YOUR boat! You can put storage here, a casting deck there. A rod locker here, a livewell there-- the possibilities are only limitied by your imagination (but not really, because the restoration threads on iboats will give you great ideas you would've never thought of on your own!!!)

Bottom line:

*Do* it if you will enjoy the time spent working on it. Because there will be a LOT of time to "enjoy" lol

*Don't* do it if the "FREE" pricetag leads you to believe it will be cheaper than buying the same boat in working order, because it won't!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

If you have the gumpture to do it, than go for it! 
Like Massillon stated, www.iboats.com one of the better resources out there of this type of project.

http://forums.iboats.com/boat-resto...lly-started-w-pics-384982-25.html#post3586813


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Also, it'd not as easy as one might think to scrap the thing being fiberglass. Landfills around here won't take em. I was look at a sawzall and garbage bags for a junker I made the mistake of purchasing. I cut my losses and found a nice 16' Starcraft on CL for 1500.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Also, it'd not as easy as one might think to scrap the thing being fiberglass. Landfills around here won't take em. I was look at a sawzall and garbage bags for a junker I made the mistake of purchasing. I cut my losses and found a nice 16' Starcraft on CL for 1500.


That's when you post it on CL for free! Someone will take it; either to use the trailer, or to scrap the trailer... And once it's theirs, the rest is their problem! lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

whjr15 said:


> That's when you post it on CL for free! Someone will take it; either to use the trailer, or to scrap the trailer... And once it's theirs, the rest is their problem! lol


That's true(there's an ass for every seat!). I was just a little surprised when I found out landfills won't take em.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Here are my thoughts and you guys can weigh in (and thanks for the posts!): If it ends up being free and I take it I will gut it. There is going to be a lot that is rotted. The hull looks fine and will provide a nice foundation. Once I do that I will start working my way up. one nice discovery is one of the cops I work with has been doing this type of thing since he was like 6 years old.
In the end I want a boat that my kids and I can fish from when we don't want to paddle the canoe. It will be a nice platform if I and/or my daughter want to do a tournament. Time consuming? I am sure it will be. Cheaper in the end? Who knows. I'm 46 and as I get closer to 50 there are certain things I have never had, that I wouldn't mind having. I'm going through a fairly amicable dissolution and funds are limited. A boat is something that I want.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh MassillonBuckeye asked what tow vehicle I have. 2000 Ford F150 w 4.6 v8


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Go for it! 
PM me after ya get the boat and ill type up a list of vendors and products we use, try to save ya some time and money.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lets do a compression test on that motor. If the motor is junk. thats thousands right there. I have a compression testing kit if you need or they can be had from Harbor Freight for about $25.

iboats.com is gonna be your best friend through this. They are great, but demand lots of pictures!

Let me know if I can be of any assistance. I live on the north side of columbus and I love tinkering with boats/motors.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Photog said:


> Time consuming? I am sure it will be. *Cheaper in the end? Who knows.*


It will almost assuredly *not* be anywhere near cheaper in the end, and even more possible that you'll be in the red! 

The only reason to rebuild would be if you enjoy doing the actual work, and like the sense of accomplishment in the end... That's it. Forget about any possible financial benefit, because there isn't any! Old, rotten glass boats require a TON of work & expensive materials to rebuild! That's the reason I like aluminum boats! If you can find a cheap/free aluminum boat with a decent hull, you'd already be several steps ahead right off the bat. All a matter of personal preference though.

Just make 100% sure you realize that there will be no financial benefit to this undertaking, and you'll be fine. Otherwise, you'll end up with a half-finished boat, a lighter wallet than expected, wondering what the hell went wrong! lol.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

"It will almost assuredly not be anywhere near cheaper in the end, and even more possible that you'll be in the red!"
*Show me a pleasure boat owner that's not in the red?*

Photog, This is a couple shots of my old gal. Paid 600.00 with trailer, she was completely rotted. Couple thousand and 9 months later, I have a solid boat in great condition. 24' , 350 Volvo Penta, galley, head w/tank, berth.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice work "eatinbass"


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

eatinbass said:


> *Show me a pleasure boat owner that's not in the red?*


Not many, you're right! It's a disease!! I know, because I'm infected with it as well!!  

But in this case, where he has control of the shade of red, beforehand, what leads me to stray him away from it is his "who knows" answer to the "will it be cheaper?" question. He should know the financial advantage (or vast _dis_advantage, in this case) is, generally, a non-issue to most people who undertake these type of projects; especially to this extent. If he said "_I don't care how much it's gonna cost, I want this boat and I want to get it back in shipshape!_" then I'd be singing a different tune. The fact that he said "_I'm going through a fairly amicable dissolution and *funds are limited*. A boat is something that I want._" alone is enough to dissuade him! 

I'm just trying to lay the reality of the situation out on the table. Resto projects suck up money--quick. Period. If funds are tight at the moment, and a functional boat is the goal, it's going to take a very loooooooong time to complete!

That's an awesome resto you (eatinbass) did, for sure! But think about it: You have a few grand tied up into a *24'* boat. Your "shade" of red is MUCH MUCH MUCH lighter (even creeping towards black!) than his will be: a couple grand (more if motor is shot) tied into a 17' Rinker! 

Again, forget everything I said, Photog, IF YOU ENJOY doing resto work. Most of the process is actually pretty fun, (except for taking out saturated pour-in foam!!) and it's awesome to be able to see, and eventually use, what you've poured so much effort into! I'm with you 100% if you're thinking about taking it for this reason alone, as I'm going to be picking up a project boat this weekend!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I really appreciate this guys. I haven't heard back from his dad but I have his number now. 

Whjr15: Thanks for the upfront and honest opinion!

As things develop I will keep you apprised of the situation. It may turn out, it may not. Either way I have very very little invested as far as emotionally. I just know in the next year or so I will have a boat...dang it! 

Eatinbass, great resto job!


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Photog, also check out the restoration page on bassboatcentral.com (www.bbcboards.net) some of those guys do amazing work and some of the boats turn out better than factory! Good Luck!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, he hasn't returned any of my messages. Looks like no boat (yet) for me.


----------

